# Regional jnats kyoto and beyond: pics and descriptions



## refcast (Aug 21, 2021)

砥石 - 天然中砥石の魅力


滅びゆく天然砥石の紹介と聞き取り記録



tyousandesu71.fc2.net





blog with pictures and discussion of regional jnats


----------

